# professional editors?



## Dewalt (Jun 20, 2008)

Does anyone know a professional editor or is there one that has gone to schooling for this on the PB?


----------



## christianyouth (Jun 20, 2008)

Nope, Dewalt. 

The next best thing I can think of, though, would be to post your works for critque by other writers. The Writers Digest forums have a large section for critique, where occassionaly some pretty accomplished writers will stop by and do some critique, which I guess could be considered 'light editing'.

If you don't find anyone, Dewalt, you might want to try craigslist or contact Freelance Writing Jobs: The Internet's #1 Freelance Writer Jobs and Blogging Jobs Community

Oh yeah, here is the link to the Writer's Digest forums.
Category & forums listing - Writer's Digest


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 20, 2008)

I know an editor. She's very picky about what she works on, though. You might PM me with what you are trying to do.


----------



## Christusregnat (Jun 20, 2008)

Dewalt said:


> Does anyone know a professional editor or is there one that has gone to schooling for this on the PB?




I know this isn't what you're looking for, but if/when you need a proofreader, I've done several professionally published proofings.

Cheers,

Adam Brink


----------



## Kim G (Jun 20, 2008)

Christusregnat said:


> I know this isn't what you're looking for, but if/when you need a proofreader, I've done several professionally published proofings.



And I know this *really *isn't what you're looking for, but I love proofreading.  I know, I know, but what can you expect from an English major.  I, however, have no experience with professionally published works.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 20, 2008)

I wasn't certain by your question whether you are looking for someone to edit a manuscript or about information re: editing. If the latter, then there are a few publishers on this board and Chris Coldwell (NaphtaliPress) is probably the most punctilious editor that I know.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 20, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I wasn't certain by your question whether you are looking for someone to edit a manuscript or about information re: editing. If the latter, then there are a few publishers on this board and Chris Coldwell (NaphtaliPress) is probably the most punctilious editor that I know.


I had to look up punctilious. I'm not a professionally trained editor; school of hard knocks mostly. My writing teacher in college said my papers were "stilted and wordy". I never knew I was naturally prepared for editing Puritan works. Actually working with living authors is harder (which I do in editing The Confessional Presbyterian journal); they object to changes.

P.S. I may take some of you proof readers up on your love of that in the future.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 20, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Actually working with living authors is harder (which I do in editing The Confessional Presbyterian journal); they object to changes.


 The other thing is that the Puritans don't have problems meeting deadlines as their works are conveniently complete when you're ready to work on them.



> P.S. I may take some of you proof readers up on your love of that in the future.


Nice collateral benefit of this thread.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jun 20, 2008)

jwyman's wife is/was an editor for Zondervan (yeah, He knows.... Zondervan.)

 

BTW, Did Dr. Beeke sucker you into coming here and being the RHB promoter?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 20, 2008)

I edit the works of Matthew Poole for The Matthew Poole Project.


----------



## jawyman (Jun 20, 2008)

Dewalt, my wife is an editor.


----------



## Dewalt (Jun 20, 2008)

k, what i am looking for is someone that wants to read 180 pages of work to edit.... ha! so now what are your ideas


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 20, 2008)

The worst thing is when someone reads stuff for you and forgets to tell you the mistakes.


----------



## py3ak (Jun 20, 2008)

It's not professional, but I am a brutal critic.


----------



## jawyman (Jun 20, 2008)

Dewalt said:


> k, what i am looking for is someone that wants to read 180 pages of work to edit.... ha! so now what are your ideas



You can talk to my wife, Dewalt. My wife is an editor, Dewalt.


----------



## Christusregnat (Jun 20, 2008)

Dewalt said:


> k, what i am looking for is someone that wants to read 180 pages of work to edit.... ha! so now what are your ideas



ideas? The laborer is worthy of his hire; pay your editor well.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jun 20, 2008)

Dewalt? Pay well? Huh.


----------



## jawyman (Jun 20, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> Dewalt? Pay well? Huh.


----------



## Dewalt (Jun 20, 2008)

um, i was asking on a vol. base only, ha


----------

